# Roubaix S-Works SL3 OSBB questions?



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I have been thinking about swapping out my 2010 Roubaix Expert frame to a 2011 (or 2012 depending on what it is) Roubaix S-Works SL3. The OSBB is offered and I was wondering if there is any real advantage the OSBB has over staying with the regular old BB? I'd prefer to stick with Shimano gear and I'd rather not use an adapter. So the question is what will an OSBB/BB30 combination add to my riding experience? Personally I'm thinking nothing but I wanted to check with others who have converted and hear their experiences. Thanks.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

stover said:


> .... The OSBB is offered and I was wondering if there is any real advantage the OSBB has over staying with the regular old BB? *I'd prefer to stick with Shimano gear *and I'd rather not use an adapter. So the question is what will an OSBB/BB30 combination add to my riding experience?


Insofar as OS/BB30 and specific components: I personally like the OS ceramic and Spec’s top end crank & rings (along with carbon 7900 pedals). With some weight savings aside I just happen to like the look, feel and sound of it all over that of the Shimano 7900 lower setup. Yes, admittedly a more personal “between the ears” riding experience with OS and Spec parts than actually quantitative advantage. Good luck.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I have an S-Works Tarmac with their cranks and rings. At first I thought Id be losing some shifting performance by NOT having the DA cranks, but so far, these Spesh chainrings shift VERY nice and the ceramic bearings are super smooth. Im impressed. 

Side advantage...Im sure the Spesh chainrings will be cheaper than the DA ones when it comes time to replace.


----------



## aaric (Mar 10, 2011)

I like my BB30 setup with SRAM Red. The interface seems a little more solid, and no longer rub my heels/ankles on the crank arms on occasion.

Its supposedly a bit lighter weight, and stiffer since you have a 30mm crank spindle as opposed to a 24mm. Hard to say between frames if this is the case though, as you'd have to ride comparably stiff cranks on frames with identical geometry/construction to tell for sure. I can tell you my S-Works tarmac SL3 BB30 is significantly lighter and stiffer than my S-Works Tarmac SL was, but who knows how much of this is due to BB30, if at all.

That all being daid, I'd say its nice, but if you've got a nice conventional bottom bracket/crankset, I wouldn't spend the extra money to replace the crank/bb, unless you are really into shaving grams or crank stiffness, or need an excuse to buy a new complete groupset


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

aaric said:


> That all being said, I'd say its nice, but if you've got a nice conventional bottom bracket/crankset, I wouldn't spend the extra money to replace the crank/bb, unless you are really into shaving grams or crank stiffness, or need an excuse to buy a new complete groupset


Thanks for the reply's everyone. Thats what I thought. I'll stick with my old Dura Ace stuff in this case. I am working on doing more endurance rides and don't do crits so the plain ol' stuff will work for me.


----------

